# wood at white line (poudre)



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

There's a river wide tree/wood right at the entrance of white line. It's not going anywhere on its own. Sorry we didn't work on getting it our bur we didn't have equipment with us to do si.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet. now i can get to the other side to fish.


----------

